# Husband Left...Single Parents Allowance ?



## mamma mia (21 Jul 2010)

My Husband has left me and three children and moved into a flat ( devastated ) 

But i am worried to death as ..............

1. Within the last year ( both were self employed ) we stopped trading and we are in receipt of €415.50 per week, job seekers allowance. He said i can keep it for a while until i apply for single parents allowance...

2. We have a joint mortgage of €250,000 and its on a tracker. We pay interest only which is €600 pm.I have always paid this out of the J/A.

3. If i tell social welfare they will cut the Allowance straight away and i will get into trouble with the mortgage company as i will no longer be able to pay ? and i would struggle and i would get stressed.

Question : Am I entitled to single parents allowance while i am on Jobseekers ? What will I get as i have 3 kids aged ..3..5.9.. Im having a meltdown with worry as i cannot survive without his J/A at present. His family are helping him at present for a few months ...If i am entitled to Single parents ...do i tell J/a and take the cut and then what do i do if it takes Single Parents months to come thru ?  How will i pay bills ??

Question :  Can i get help with the mortgage ?

Oh lord ..im so sad.. I just want to .do the right thing but i feel sick from worry as my eldestboy wants football boots and wants to do a cul camp and i hate to say no...

Thank you for any help you could give me ... Thanks   .


----------



## fababby (21 Jul 2010)

I am so sorry Mamma Mia.  Dreadful thing to happen.  You can just take it one day at a time and don't worry about everything at once.  You are stronger than you think and will be absolutely fine.  You should call into your local citizens information centre who can give you information on your social welfare entitlements, legal situation etc etc.  You won't take it all in but you can take the information with you and read it in your own time.  Or bring a friend who can listen for you.  

In the meantime I can tell you you will be entitled to apply for the One Parent Family Payment which is 285.40 for you and the three children.    That payment can alter if he pays maintenance, which he should.  You should advise the local SW office of your new circumstances.  His JA will be adjusted to reflect a payment for himself of €196.  You will be paid by your local community welfare officer whilst waiting for that payment to be processed so will not be without funds but you must visit them after social welfare and apply for a basis payment in lieu of OPFP.  You should also apply for the Back to School Clothing and Footwear allowance if you have not already.  And a medical card.

You will have an opportunity to work and keep some or all of the lone parents at some point in the future if appropriate and potentially claim FIS but thats for another day.  

You should also contact your Community Welfare Office and apply for mortgage interest supplement which will assist you with the interest only part of the mortgage repayment.  Your situation is a little complex when both names are on the mortgage but discuss with your CWO - it can be possible to receive it your circumstances.

That should answer your immediate queries but speak to someone regarding your separation - you don't have to do anything you are not ready for but you need information.  Also some counselling.  I hope you have someone to talk to in the meantime?  You need support from family and or friends.  Don't try to manage all alone.  Ask for help.  

Best of luck. A


----------

